# short shifter question



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

Who here has a rogue or uuc SS? Which is better and why. and also, can an MZ3 shifter/ short shifter work on an m3? Rob levingston from UUC says no, hes on bimmerforums and i like him but its a biased opinion, no doubt. thanks alot.

Jeff


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

mcoupejeff said:


> Who here has a rogue or uuc SS? Which is better and why. and also, can an MZ3 shifter/ short shifter work on an m3? Rob levingston from UUC says no, hes on bimmerforums and i like him but its a biased opinion, no doubt. thanks alot.
> Jeff


The HACK has done a lot of comparisons of SSKs so he can tell you a lot about the differences he's seen in aftermaket SSks. I believe HACK has installed both of those brands before (along with B&M). Check in the e46 DIY forum for SSK threads.

As far as I know, an M Roadster shifter is a good change (upgrade) for an e36 M3. Check in the Z forum for a rather large thread on shifters started by Ron Stygar. Lots of good info.


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

You can do the MZ3 shifter. I took out the UUC shifter. For me at least, I didn't like the notchiness of the UUC. I put in redline fluid, etc. For a daily driver, it was a little bit much and I went back to stock. I like the stock one much better for daily driving. 

I would definitely recommend the Rogue over the UUC. It seemed to be smoother than mine was. The best thing, is do not listen to what people say. For some reason, it's really personal preference. Some loved my SSK thinking it was da bomb. If you can, try to find people with it and see what you like.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I think it's a matter of personal preference as well. I had the UUC SSK on my car and I loved it. The throws were short, it felt nice and tight, and it was smooth IMO. Some people thought it was on the notchy side, but I didn't mind -- I liked the feel of the shifter from the steel pivot ball and sealed cartridge bearings. I've driven a car with a Rogue shifter and it was also quite good, but felt different.

The MZ3 shifter technically fits and works but I would not recommend it. It's the cheapest alternative and you do get what you pay for.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I've got the Rogue unit and love it


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I have the B&M Racing unit and love it. I will probably try the rogue unit in a couple of months - i suspect I am going to love it too. It will be fun to compare them.


----------

